# Looking Elsewhere In MO



## dndweeks (Jan 17, 2013)

Last week, we were able to spend a couple days looking at properties in Mountain Grove, Ava, Cabool, Norwood and Mansfield. We saw some nice properties and some not-so-nice properties. It was a great trip that really helped us narrow down what we want. One of the things we discovered is that we need to look a little further west, so we put ourselves closer to Springfield airport for hubby's work travel. I've contacted another realtor and in a few weeks we'll head back to Missouri to check out some properties in the Christian, Stone and Webster county areas. 

Having driven I-44 many times over the years, we knew the areas was beautiful, but this trip allowed us the opportunity to see just how beautiful the Ozarks really are. We also experienced some of the wildlife there - saw some wild turkey on one property and I came within inches of stepping on a black snake (that really got my attention). Overall a great trip and we are looking forward to continuing our search for the perfect homestead property.


----------



## dndweeks (Jan 17, 2013)

Just curious if there is anyone out here from Christian, Stone or Webster counties.

What can you tell me about the area?


----------



## Raseri (May 18, 2013)

I live in Lawrence county, in the V where Christian and Stone Counties meet. It's wonderfully quiet most of the time. And for the most part the hills don't roll so much that you can't work the land. I will say that we have the Best rock crops every spring


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

Good luck in your search dndweeks! I hope you find what you're looking for.
The snakes are definitely crawling so keep an eye out for them.


----------



## dndweeks (Jan 17, 2013)

Raseri said:


> I live in Lawrence county, in the V where Christian and Stone Counties meet. It's wonderfully quiet most of the time. And for the most part the hills don't roll so much that you can't work the land. I will say that we have the Best rock crops every spring


We're planning another trip July 5th - 7th to look at property. How far are you from Springfield? So far the realtor has only sent us listings for properties in Polk and Webster counties. However, I am really interested in seeing what's available between Springfield and Branson. Eventually we'll figure out what area is best for our family and then find our perfect homestead property :grin:


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

I would look around Seymour on US 60 in Webster county. They have an Amish community I have found that I can trade something I have transportation for lots of things/lessons/help with the Amish in the Windsor area. I like the diverse small farms around me. 

Most likely they have a hardware, feed store, lumbar yard, auto parts, grocery, pharmacy, vet and bank that you need or they would not be able to be there.


----------



## dndweeks (Jan 17, 2013)

Raymond James said:


> I would look around Seymour on US 60 in Webster county. They have an Amish community I have found that I can trade something I have transportation for lots of things/lessons/help with the Amish in the Windsor area. I like the diverse small farms around me.
> 
> Most likely they have a hardware, feed store, lumbar yard, auto parts, grocery, pharmacy, vet and bank that you need or they would not be able to be there.


Seymour is on the list of places we want to check out and this information makes it even more intriguing.

The realtor sent us some listings for Marshfield that we want to go look at so I'll have to see what we can find in the Seymour area as well.


----------



## Raseri (May 18, 2013)

My office is on the far east side of town, so it takes about 45 minutes to get there 




dndweeks said:


> We're planning another trip July 5th - 7th to look at property. How far are you from Springfield? So far the realtor has only sent us listings for properties in Polk and Webster counties. However, I am really interested in seeing what's available between Springfield and Branson. Eventually we'll figure out what area is best for our family and then find our perfect homestead property :grin:


----------



## dndweeks (Jan 17, 2013)

Raseri said:


> My office is on the far east side of town, so it takes about 45 minutes to get there


Maybe we need to add Lawrence county to our list of places to check out. Our primary interest is not being too far from the airport for hubby's business travels.


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

Last week I veered to avoid many turtles, pulled a couple of ticks off my skin, saw several turkeys, and killed a copper head during the home inspection. I'm pretty sure once I run over an armadillo I can consider myself a local!


----------



## dndweeks (Jan 17, 2013)

DenMacII said:


> Last week I veered to avoid many turtles, pulled a couple of ticks off my skin, saw several turkeys, and killed a copper head during the home inspection. I'm pretty sure once I run over an armadillo I can consider myself a local!


You certainly had a much more successful trip than we did. Only one tick on my and one on hubby, saw several turtles on the road but none that required veering, only two turkeys spotted and I really need to study up on snakes so I could recognize a copperhead.


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

are you wanting to stay in south Mo? How many acres are you looking for?


----------



## dndweeks (Jan 17, 2013)

pygmybabies said:


> are you wanting to stay in south Mo? How many acres are you looking for?


Yes, southern Missouri and a minimum of 10 acres. Hubby wants to locate within about 50 mins. of the airport.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

What's wrong with Vernon and Cedar counties?

Mon


----------



## dndweeks (Jan 17, 2013)

frogmammy said:


> What's wrong with Vernon and Cedar counties?
> 
> Mon


There may be nothing wrong with Vernon or Cedar counties. I just don't know where they are. LOL!!! 

Time to pull out the map.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

dndweeks said:


> There may be nothing wrong with Vernon or Cedar counties. I just don't know where they are. LOL!!!
> 
> Time to pull out the map.


 
Hour/hour and a half north of Springfield/Joplin, and about hour and a half south of KC.

Mon


----------



## dndweeks (Jan 17, 2013)

frogmammy said:


> Hour/hour and a half north of Springfield/Joplin, and about hour and a half south of KC.
> 
> Mon


In that case, the only problem with Vernon or Cedar is the distance from Springfield.


----------



## OldFogey (Mar 20, 2013)

Something you might want to consider: Greene and Christian counties have some pretty restrictive building and land use codes......most of the other counties in SW Missouri have no codes, other than the state regs on septic systems and wells. 

Most people seem to not have any issues with the codes. Myself, I can't see having to get a permit, having the plans approved and going through the inspection process just to build a goat shed. But then again, I am one of those "crazies" who don't think it is anyone else's business what I do or build on my own property.


OldFogey


----------



## dndweeks (Jan 17, 2013)

OldFogey said:


> Something you might want to consider: Greene and Christian counties have some pretty restrictive building and land use codes......most of the other counties in SW Missouri have no codes, other than the state regs on septic systems and wells.
> 
> Most people seem to not have any issues with the codes. Myself, I can't see having to get a permit, having the plans approved and going through the inspection process just to build a goat shed. But then again, I am one of those "crazies" who don't think it is anyone else's business what I do or build on my own property.
> 
> ...


That's good to know. Thanks.


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

No permits required up in these hills in southern Texas county!
But we are an hour & a half to 2 hours from Springfield -- Thank God! :spinsmiley:


----------



## ClubMike (Nov 18, 2004)

dndweeks said:


> Maybe we need to add Lawrence county to our list of places to check out. Our primary interest is not being too far from the airport for hubby's business travels.


I live in Lawrence county right off of I-44. It is fantastic here, I have been here for a few years. Bought an old country place on 2 acres for 25 grand and fixed it up real nice. Springfield is a short 20 min drive for me. Not much going on out here in the country however, I like it. Lots of lakes close by, the airport is on the way to Springfield.

Watch out for county ordinances in Greene and any real populated counties. Lawrence county has no such ordinances. Nobody cares what you do out here!!!!


----------



## dndweeks (Jan 17, 2013)

ClubMike said:


> I live in Lawrence county right off of I-44. It is fantastic here, I have been here for a few years. Bought an old country place on 2 acres for 25 grand and fixed it up real nice. Springfield is a short 20 min drive for me. Not much going on out here in the country however, I like it. Lots of lakes close by, the airport is on the way to Springfield.
> 
> Watch out for county ordinances in Greene and any real populated counties. Lawrence county has no such ordinances. Nobody cares what you do out here!!!!


I sounds like we need to cross Greene and Christian counties off our list. The small town we live in requires a permit to build anything on property. A couple in town didn't realize this and built a small deck and stairs so they could go in and out their kitchen door. The town came in and told them they had to pay a fine or take down the deck. It's on the property they purchased and was an upgrade to their home and the neighborhood. It's CRAZY!!!!! We would like the freedom to purchase our property and build it the way we want.


----------

